# Steam in the Garden Magazine to Continue Under New Ownership



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
For more information, contact
Dave Cole, (650) 557-2993, [email protected]


STEAM IN THE GARDEN MAGAZINE TO CONTINUE UNDER NEW OWNERSHIP


NEWARK VALLEY, N.Y., Jan. 14, 2011 -- Marie Brown, co-founder and owner
of STEAM IN THE GARDEN magazine, said today she has sold the magazine to
a new, low-profit enterprise called SitG LLC, which is being organized
to publish the small-scale live-steam model railroad bi-monthly in the
future.


"I am so happy that these hobbyists have agreed to come together to
support and continue STEAM IN THE GARDEN," said Brown, who -- along with
her late husband Ron Brown -- ran the magazine from its founding in 1990
until last fall, when Ron passed away.


SitG LLC is being organized by Sonny Wizelman of Los Angeles and Dave
Cole of Pacifica, Calif., and will include Brown and Richard Finlayson
of Austin, Texas, Howard Freed of Salt Lake City, Scott McDonald of
Woodbridge, Va., Dan Pantages of South Surrey, British Columbia, Alan
Redeker of Queensbury, N.Y., and Larry Staver of Portland, Ore.


"Dave and Sonny have experience in publishing, new media and printing
and everyone in the hobby should be pleased they are stepping up to the
plate to continue STEAM IN THE GARDEN," said Finlayson.


Wizelman has almost 50 years experience in printing and publishing, is
currently the print production manager at Southern California Graphics
of Culver City, Calif., and will be the magazine's ad director. Cole is
a former editor with ROLLING STONE magazine and Hearst's SAN FRANCISCO
EXAMINER, who has owned the weekly business newsletter NEWSINC. since
1997, and will be editor of STEAM IN THE GARDEN. Brown will be the
circulation manager of the magazine.


SitG LLC is being organized as a low-profit corporation with a primary
focus to promote and expand the hobby of small-scale live-steam model
railroading.


SitG LLC will forgo STEAM IN THE GARDEN issue Vol. 20, No. 6
(November-December 2010) and will publish a January-February 2011, Vol.
21, No. 1 (aka No. 114) later this month. Subscribers' expiration dates
will be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, a thank you to all of you for stepping up the the challenge of continuing the magazine. 
I have never taken the magazine, nor seen one until Dan gave me a couple of extras that he had last year. 
Maybe I should start subscribing to it now! 
I wish all of you, and the magazine great success in the future. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's good news. That's a distinguished group running the show. SitG is in very capable hands


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Been wondering about that, glad to see it continue. Has a wealth of info for the small scale steamer. Nice that Marie is still involved, I'm sure Ron would like that.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, I was reading some back issues of dad's, wondering (and hoping) it would continue.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Great to hear (or read, as the case may be.) Quite a collective of talent and passion which I'm sure will be well reflected in the pages of the magazine. I look forward to seeing the next issue on the stands at Caboose in the near future. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news!  
glad to hear it! 

I have been a subscriber since about 2003..and I will definitely continue to subscribe into the future.. 
looking forward to the new issue! 

Scot


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Not great news for some of us; it gives Pantages another excuse for not finishing his elevated line in South Surrey, and now he will inveigle his friends next week at the live steam running at Art Knapps, and for even occasional readers like me, into subscriptions.... 

Congratulations to all, it is a valuable magazine to all-from a soon to be subscriber.. 

Myron Claridge 
West Port and Yukon


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Not great news for some of us; it gives Pantages another excuse for not finishing his elevated line in South Surrey, and now he will inveigle his friends next week at the live steam running at Art Knapps, and for even occasional readers like me, into subscriptions.... 

Congratulations to all, it is a valuable magazine to all-from a soon to be subscriber.. 

Myron Claridge 
West Port and Yukon


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear it will be continued to be publish. I also will be looking into getting a subscription when I get the final info for ordering. Later RJD


----------



## dmikee (Dec 27, 2007)

I would hope they would consider an online subscription version. Then it is easy to simply save articles for the future.


----------



## dmcole (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By dmikee on 15 Jan 2011 01:13 PM 
I would hope they would consider an online subscription version. Then it is easy to simply save articles for the future.

Yes, that's the plan. I'm working on some of those technical aspects today, as a matter of fact.

Thanks for all the good wishes. We will need everyone who is committed to the hobby to help us out, either as writers, photographers, subscribers or advertisers (or all four!).

Remember, this is *your* magazine -- Sonny, Dan and the rest of us are all just caretakers.

\dmc


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys I tried to subscribe and went to the existing web site, filled out all the information and after a week still have not heard any thing. Being relatively new to LS I had not heard of this magazine before, now I want to jump on the band wagon.

Andre


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys I tried to subscribe and went to the existing web site, filled out all the information and after a week still have not heard any thing. Being relatively new to LS I had not heard of this magazine before, now I want to jump on the band wagon 
Andre, 

Good for you - but be patient. The owner only passed on a few months ago and the "reorganisation" only happened recently. Dave says he's working on it - but the old website may have problems. If you don't hear anything in a couple of months, try again or email Marie at the link in the press release.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent news! Glad to hear the Magazine will continue! I was planning to subscribe last year...now I've got to step up and actually do it this time!


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I want to subscribe to Steam in the 
Garden magazine. Please rush the next six 
issues of the bimonthly magazine to the address 
at the right. I’ve enclosed $35 for a regular U.S. 
subscription, $43 for a first-class mail U.S. subscription, 
$US42 Canada/Mexico, $US72 overseas. 
Mail to: Steam in the Garden, PO Box 335, 
Newark Valley, N.Y. 13811-0335. 
Name ___________________________________ 
Address _________________________________ 
City ____________________ State __ Zip ______ 
Country __________________________________ 
Phone _____________________________________ 
Email ____________________________________ 

Copy this little form, fill it out and mail it in.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been asked about this being such a simple form. It's all I was able to put up on this site. If you want a fancy 4 color form please E-mail me at [email protected] and I will send it to you. We only started this a week ago and there is a lot of organization to get it up and running. I am confident you will like what you see.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Dan,
This may (or may not) help!
Not the highest of quality, but it does print okay.
Dan also confirms that Credit Cards are still accepted. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you David, that looks better.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Good Success !

jim o


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Best of luck with the magazine. With my live steam Mason Bogie on the way, I'll be a new subscriber.


----------

